# Broadarrow Prs-6



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these,and/or can answer this question.I know a similar watch,the current model Precista PRS-53 has been built to appear similar to the 1953 Omega 6B.What about the older PRS-6 ?.A similar style miltary or pilots watch,but with sub-seconds dial.Was this model itself a modern lookalike of an older military model.Which one ?.

Tah !.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

littlealex said:


> Does anyone have one of these,and/or can answer this question.I know a similar watch,the current model Precista PRS-53 has been built to appear similar to the 1953 Omega 6B.What about the older PRS-6 ?.A similar style miltary or pilots watch,but with sub-seconds dial.Was this model itself a modern lookalike of an older military model.Which one ?.
> 
> Tah !.


Its based on the Record WWW. The PRS6 and the PRS53 are both great hommages to the originals.

Try here for lots of info on the Record and the rest of the Dirty Dozen!

Hope this helps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The PRS-6 is a great watch if you can find one, I bought mine from Roy a few years ago & seriously doubt I`d ever let it go B)

*
Broadarrow PRS-6 FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*

*
*









*
*









*
*

*
*BTW the lume`s not bad either* *

*
*


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice here !.

I had a look at the WWW information page philjopa linked us to,Good source of information !.I'll be keeping an eye out now on my travels for a first example of one of the originals,But would like to ask.What should i expect to pay for a reasonably well preserved example of one of the less rare [Pre NATO dial] versions,Something i can wear from time to time without guilt.I guess that there are quite a few of these out there, due to large numbers being produced for the war effort.Also, seeing that this model carried on later, into the NATO years,ask when it carried on being manufactured until ?.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

littlealex said:


> Thanks for the advice here !.
> 
> I had a look at the WWW information page philjopa linked us to,Good source of information !.I'll be keeping an eye out now on my travels for a first example of one of the originals,But would like to ask.What should i expect to pay for a reasonably well preserved example of one of the less rare [Pre NATO dial] versions,Something i can wear from time to time without guilt.I guess that there are quite a few of these out there, due to large numbers being produced for the war effort.Also, seeing that this model carried on later, into the NATO years,ask when it carried on being manufactured until ?.


I've got some really good detailed articles on the WWWs - drop me your email address and I'll send you the scanned copies. (If anybody else would like these too just let me know)

I paid about Â£175 for my WWW Timor about 2 years ago.










This one cost me about Â£220 earlier this year.










I recon you should be able to pick one similar to the above for between Â£200 - Â£250. Some WWWs will however set you back rather more!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I rather like the look of that one... if omega re-released an updated version of the original for around Â£1000 i'd seriously consider it!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

What was the lume made out of on W.W.W. watches?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Originally, some (perhaps all, I'm not sure) would have had Radium paint which is Radium mixed with a phosphorescent material. These are the ones with brown markers/hands.

Later, lots of WWW's had the Radium paint removed and it was replaced with a photo-luminescent material akin to today's Luminova/Super-Luminova products. These are the green ones. Often, this replacement lume appears to have been very hastily applied; but that's OK, it all adds to the character of the watch


----------

